# Help me read my recent thyroid panels/CBC



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I got back some blood tests today and I'm still new at reading them. I tried to do research on my own, but I think I'm not understanding it correctly. Does this mean I'm now hyperthyroid? I'm happy my TSH is finally going down. But WTH with T3? It's never been high before. And T3 Uptake has never been low.

My doctor also ordered a CBC. I just posted the abnormal results. I can't tell if these means I'm anemic or if it's something more sinister. Please help!

Tsh 1.330 0.450-4.500	Normal
Thyroxine (T4) 10.7 4.5-12.0 Normal
T3 Uptake 21 24-39	% Low
Free Thyroxine Index	2.2 1.2-4.9 Normal
Triiodothyronine (T3)	182 71-180 High

Neutrophils (Absolute)	8.4 1.4-7.0 HIGH
Platelets 392	155-379 HIGH	
WBC 11.7	3.4-10.8 HIGH


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Carmen -

Your T-3 would indicate you are on your way to hyper.

Why don't you get into the habit of insisting your doctor run Free T-4 and Free T-3 which will give you a more accurate picture of where you are.

Are you taking medications? How do you feel?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Carmen315 said:


> Hi everyone, I got back some blood tests today and I'm still new at reading them. I tried to do research on my own, but I think I'm not understanding it correctly. Does this mean I'm now hyperthyroid? I'm happy my TSH is finally going down. But WTH with T3? It's never been high before. And T3 Uptake has never been low.
> 
> My doctor also ordered a CBC. I just posted the abnormal results. I can't tell if these means I'm anemic or if it's something more sinister. Please help!
> 
> ...


Do you have iron deficiency anemia? That could be one possible cause of the high platelet count. The other stuff, I don't know.


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Thank you both as always. I realized too late that he didn't order T4. My endo usually does, this is just my gyn.

Tomorrow morning is my FNA. Hopefully will finally get more answers.

My left side of my neck is constantly throbbing now. It hurts so much. Hoping for relief soon.


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Sorry, yes, I'm on 60 mcg of Armour.


----------

